
Show HN: Tarmak – toolkit for Kubernetes cluster provisioning and management - munnerz
https://blog.jetstack.io/blog/introducing-tarmak/
======
highmastdon
Tarmak is also the name for Transitional Colemak, a method of switching from
Qwerty to Colemak keyboard layout.

[https://forum.colemak.com/topic/1858-learn-colemak-in-
steps-...](https://forum.colemak.com/topic/1858-learn-colemak-in-steps-with-
the-tarmak-layouts/)

------
kragniz
Hi all, this is a toolkit people at my company (jetstack) have been working on
for some time. It'd be great to get some feedback and comments on it!

